# Hilton's report



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Could someone please provide me with a direct link to the Hiltons report that I keep hearing about on here. I tried to do a web search with no luck. All I kept getting was hits on Paris Hilton, one more of those andI'll vomit.:sick So, I'd appreciate a direct link if someone has it.

Thanks guys, 

Daniel Barck


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.realtime-navigator.com/


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

:letsdrink Thanks Josh, appreciate it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

not a problem....its a great service. I just wish we didn't fall right in the middle of the zones. I can't think of Toms name on here but i'll search for it and let you know. I'm pretty sure he'll work out a discount if you want both zones in our area


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wow that wasn't too difficult....Its "Tom Hilton".....shoot him a PM if you need anything


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Just putting this out there also - - > Look me up if you see Hilton's isn't what you needed / wanted...that goesfor anyone.I can get you SeaView ($200) & there are no "zones" - you get every area for 1 price.A lot ofpeople haven't even heard of SeaView - ithas beenproviding oceanographic data to fishermen since 1984, Rofferscame along in1987. You get LOTS of specific, accurate data. Asky anyone who uses it how they like it... PMme for more.


----------

